# A real sale at Mike's Bikes this weekend



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Thought I'd post a heads up...Mike's Bikes is having a pretty good sale, even on Specialized equipment. Was just in the Palo Alto shop (not sure if this is chain wide or just that shop); Specialized road tubes, 3 for $7 (I really stocked up); Toupe seats, both widths (sorry, no white) for $119, etc. Worth a look.


----------



## avanides (Aug 5, 2005)

Also, go to their website anytime you're gonna buy something. They have 20% off coupons just sitting there for purchases under $100 (though they've pushed it for me a couple times). Get a free waterbottle too, and it is actually pretty decent! I always ride with it.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Great sale, I walked out of there with 16 tubes both road and mountian and some new pedals. I made an offer on the 06 S-works Roubaix they had, a 61cm, just my size. Unfortunately they did not want to budge on the price anymore. It was on sale for $4300, I offered 3800, oh well, Ill just wait for my 07 to come in. NIce shop, I had never been there before.

Sean


----------

